# Does anybody know how to hook up hvlp to spray like hopper for decorative concrete



## stevesonsiteservices (Jan 24, 2012)

I am getting into decorative concrete and would like to know if there is anybody that knows how to hook up there hvlp to spray splatter like a hopper for the decorative concrete spatter texture. thanks.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Never heard of doing that??Why would you?? Just go buy a cheap as$ hopper


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I know you can do it with the Titan Capsray 115, But never done it .


----------



## b2dap1 (Mar 18, 2009)

It usually spatters if you just use a tip to small or dont thin paint out enough. Just play with it on some cardboard.


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

There are a few ways and systems that do that but I would not recomend it for large sq ft areas.lots of refilling and clogging up at the tip.
I have a Chiron hvlp turbine system that the gun uses a projector set from 1.0 up to 8.0 with a 1 1/2 qt gravity fed cup.
depending on the material you plan on splatering your stock gun may or may not handle it,the thicker material requires a LARGER projecter set and may not be available for your gun.
The Wagner Power Tex can work and is under 100 bucks small foot print easy to handle.


----------

